# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  trebam pomagače za portal BEBE

## Lutonjica

eto cure moje, zorana mi predala uredništvo nad Bebama! pa sad, kao prvo, trebam pomagače za pisanje i/ili prevođenje tekstova, a kao drugo, sve vas molim da mi napišete koje bi vas teme zanimale!

----------


## dorena

evo javljam se za pisanje i prevodjenje  :Laughing:

----------


## Lutonjica

dorena imaš pm   :Smile:

----------


## Natasa30

Dorena imas i od mene pm  :Smile:

----------


## kristina

Evo i ja se prijavljujem za rad bilo koje vrste :D .

----------


## ivakika

ja volim prevoditi, ako ces mi dati dovoljno vremena, jer tog mi uvijek fali  :Laughing:

----------

Mene Emy nije već dugo uposlila za porod, pa ako ti treba nešto prevest, samo javi  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

cure super ste!  :D javim vam se very soon s tekstovima!

----------


## mala_plavva

ja sam slobodna za sto god, prevodjenje, citanje, pisanje :D

----------


## Matea

Bok, Irena (nekad Kostelac a sada ne znam kak se preziva   :Sad:  ) mi je pricala o vama kad smo ovo ljeto bile na Viru.
Nikako da vam se javim jer mi se puno toga izdogadalo od tada.
Mama sam dvoje divnih klinaca, zivim u SAD-u, i tu je puno drugacije sto se tice potpore trudnicama, dojiljama i slicno.
Jacksona (sad ima 18 mjeseci) sam dojila 16 dana prije nego se Kaya (sad ima 5 mjseci i jos je uvijek samo na mom mlijeku) rodila, a sada to obavljamo tandemski i nemam problema. Jacksona sam rodila tu u Cantonu i to na carski nakon 19 sati dripa i 2.5 sata tiskanja. Kayu sam rodila u Petrovoj i ne mogu se nahvaliti kako mi je bilo super. 4.9. sam bila narucena na carski jer su se bojali da cu popucati jer mi je pauza medu klincima malo manja od 13 mjeseci. A moja je cura izletila iz mene u 5 trudova 28.8. Bilo je bolno, ali je bilo super! 
Cure, uskoro dolazim ponovo za Zagreb jer mi je mama jako bolesna. Javite mi ak vam trebaju bilo kakvi pamfleti o dojenju, pripremi za porod, epiziotomiji i sl da molim zenske u bolnici da mi to daju pa da vam donesem. Nemrem garantirati da bum imala vremena pomoci sa prijevodom, ali bar mogu pomoci sa savjetima i da vam donesem materijale. U Petrovoj imam nekoliko veza pa se nadam da ce me pustiti mamama da im pomognem oko dojenja i sl.
Dodajte me na svoje ICQ, MSN i YAHOO i idemo bar malo promjeniti svijet oko nas.   :Razz:  
Veselim se druzenju i sirenju znanja, iskustva i sl.
 :D Matea

----------


## dorena

matea bog, kao prvo dobro nam dosla, a kao drugo klinci su prekrasni  :Laughing:  . 
moram samo reci da je super to sto hoces pomoci, i vjerujem da ce curama takvi materijali dobro doci  :wink:

----------


## Matea

hvala dorena na dobrodoslici.
ne znam zasto ali kad se klikne na icq cvjetic kaze "user not found".
pa za sve one koji koriste icq moj broj je 68 63 7073.
vremenska razlika je 6 sati (sad je u hr 21:41) ali valjda se bumo nasli.

pozdrav svima!

----------


## mak

Ako treba neka pomoc oko fotki ili slika ( korekcije ili treba nekaj slikat )
ja sam vam na raspolaganju 8)

----------


## Lutonjica

super mak!  :D 
javit ću ti se kad zatreba!

----------


## sarasabina

Matea dobrodošla  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## dorena

matea, probaj sada opet na icq, promijenila sam crtice na broju, trebalo bi uspjeti  :Laughing:

----------


## Matea

dorena, ne vidim tvoj icq.
sarasabina, me nasla i dodale smo se  :Smile: .
dok jos imam mrvu snage idem procitati druge postove i vidjeti da li mogu nekome mozda pomoci.

pusa svima!

----------

